# Microsoft fragt Spieler, wie PC-Gaming verbessert werden soll



## Darkmoon76 (20. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft fragt Spieler, wie PC-Gaming verbessert werden soll* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Microsoft fragt Spieler, wie PC-Gaming verbessert werden soll*


----------



## BladeWND (20. Januar 2019)

1. Bietet Eure Spiele bei Steam an


----------



## DerSnake (20. Januar 2019)

Ebenfalls für  Steam Release! Stellenweiße gibt es ja paar MS Spiele bei Steam aber sowas wie Forza ist leider immer noch  MS Store Only


----------



## NOT-Meludan (20. Januar 2019)

Den Windowsstore einfach mal entrümpeln und als Gaminplattform vernünftig aufziehen? 
Das Ding ist so unübersichtlich und mit Kram zugekleistert, den interessiert einfach niemand.
Oder halt einfach eine Plattform für Spiele und eine für den restlichen Kram, da wäre schon einem mit geholfen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Januar 2019)

Ja, sie sollten richtige Spiele und Apps gut voneinander trennen. Diese Vermischung von Mobile Apps und Trash-Smartphone-Games mit richtigen XBox / PC Games ist schrecklich. Gleiches auch bei Anwendungen.


----------



## ICamus (20. Januar 2019)

Weniger Zwang unter Windows, mehr Freiheiten, bessere Qualitätssicherung bei Betriebssystem, Spielen und Programmen.


----------



## DerGepard (20. Januar 2019)

Kümmert euch um das miese gecheate, hört auf andauernd irgendwelchen netzwerk mist im hintgergrund zu betreiben und macht den store ohne diese UWA oder wie auch immer.... ist doch nervend....


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Januar 2019)

BladeWND schrieb:


> 1. Bietet Eure Spiele bei Steam an


2. Bietet eure Spiel zusätzlich DRM-frei bei GoG an.
3. Bietet eure Spiele für Linux an.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (20. Januar 2019)

Wenn Microsoft fragt wie PC-Gaming verbessert werden, dann hätte ich sogar 3 Vorschläge:


*Verbessert nicht nur Windows-Gaming sondern auch Linux-Gaming.*
Wenn Microsoft sagt "Microsoft loves Linux", dann sollte man auch für die Gaming-Community von Linux was tun. Vielleicht mal DirectX als OpenSource anbieten bzw. eine Linux-Version bereitstellen.

*Stammt den Windows Store*
Wenn Ihr seit Jahren merkt, dass der Window Store kaum benutzt wird, warum dann weiter Geld darin investieren? Ihr verschwendet viel Geld für nichts......

*Eine kostenlose Windows-Version anbieten*
Seien wir mal ehrlich, womit verdient eigentlich Microsoft am meisten Geld? Definitiv nicht mit Windows-Betriebssystem, sondern mit Office-Produkten oder sogar die Cloud-Dienste. Microsoft sollte einfach mal eine kostenlose Windows-Version also ISO-Datei anbieten, die sowohl für die Gamer als auch für normale User ansprechen. Die meisten Windows 10-User waren halt Windows 7-Besitzer, wo sie von der kostenlose Upgrade nutzten. 


Wenn Microsoft die letzten 2 Punkte zur Herzen nimmt und es umsetzt, dann stehen die Chancen gut, dass ich wieder auf Windows umsteige.


----------



## battschack (20. Januar 2019)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Wenn Microsoft fragt wie PC-Gaming verbessert werden, dann hätte ich sogar 3 Vorschläge:
> 
> 
> *Verbessert nicht nur Windows-Gaming sondern auch Linux-Gaming.*
> ...



Selbst ohne win 7 key usw konnte man kostenlos win10 besorgen. Wer es haben wollte hatte die chance dafür wie ich finde war lange genug kostenlos

@topic

Naja als 1. Sollten sie mal den Store ordentlich aufräumen wie schon paar meinten und übersichtlicher machen... Selbst seine eigene spiele zu finden ist da total umständlich wie ich finde. Wenn das mal verbessert wurde sehe ich auch ein dort abundzu mal was zu kaufen^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Januar 2019)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> [*]*Eine kostenlose Windows-Version anbieten*
> Seien wir mal ehrlich, womit verdient eigentlich Microsoft am meisten Geld? Definitiv nicht mit Windows-Betriebssystem, sondern mit Office-Produkten oder sogar die Cloud-Dienste. Microsoft sollte einfach mal eine kostenlose Windows-Version also ISO-Datei anbieten, die sowohl für die Gamer als auch für normale User ansprechen. Die meisten Windows 10-User waren halt Windows 7-Besitzer, wo sie von der kostenlose Upgrade nutzten.
> [/LIST]


Wir wissen alle, mit was "kostenlos" einher geht. MS hat Win10 lediglich ein Jahr lang als kostenloses Upgrade angeboten, weil dieses Betriebssystem eine Datenkrake ohne Gleichen war/ist. Und solche Daten sind jede Menge Geld wert. Werbung wäre auch möglich gewesen, aber das sähe bei einem Betriebssystem wohl doof aus, wenn beim öffnen des Porno-Ordners plötzlich personenspezifische Werbung eingeschaltet wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2019)

BladeWND schrieb:


> 1. Bietet Eure Spiele bei Steam an


2. Bringt die fehlenden Halo-Teile endlich für Windows raus.


----------



## AnnoDomini (20. Januar 2019)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Wenn Microsoft fragt wie PC-Gaming verbessert werden, dann hätte ich sogar 3 Vorschläge:
> 
> 
> *Verbessert nicht nur Windows-Gaming sondern auch Linux-Gaming.*
> ...



Ganz ehrlich. *Wenn* Microsoft das Linux-Gaming verbessert, warum *dann* Windows verwenden und nicht gleich Linux? Linux ist ja ohnehin kostenlos und schnüffelt mich nicht aus. Das Denk-Schema verstehe ich nicht. Wenn DirectX und Co für Linux raus kommen, gräbt sich ja Microsoft sein eigenes Grab. Komponenten von Net-Framework sind ja schon teilweise frei verfügbar und mittlerweile in PlayonLinux und Wine integriert. Und Steam zeigt ja mit seinem Wine-Projekt, wie viel mittlerweile gut auch ohne Windows läuft - Probleme gibt es halt immer beim Kopierschutz - wo wir  dann wieder bei Kundengängelung wären.

Aktuell kostet die Win10-Lizenz auch nicht mehr als 20€, wenn du sie Dir bei Amazon und Co kaufst - sogar mit Aufkleber.  Ich glaube SpiritOgre schrieb mal in einem anderen Thread, dass die Office-Pakete auch mittlerweile günstig online zu erwerben sind. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wir wissen alle, mit was "kostenlos" einher geht. MS hat Win10 lediglich ein Jahr lang als kostenloses Upgrade angeboten, weil dieses Betriebssystem eine Datenkrake ohne Gleichen war/ist. Und solche Daten sind jede Menge Geld wert. Werbung wäre auch möglich gewesen, aber das sähe bei einem Betriebssystem wohl doof aus, wenn beim öffnen des Porno-Ordners plötzlich personenspezifische Werbung eingeschaltet wird.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Und das bringt mich wieder an den Anfang: Ich zahle lieber Geld, als am Ende mit Daten oder ähnlichem bezahlen zu müssen. Diese Auto-Updates machen mich nervös, weil anschließend Treiber sich herzlich dafür bedanken. Mittlerweile sind System-Punkte und Administration so versteckt, dass sie der Ottonormal-Verbraucher nicht mehr findet.

Genau so sensationell finde ich diesen "Gaming-Modus", der wohl verhindern soll, dass Updates _während_ des Spielens installiert werden - Leute, lasst mich doch einfach selbst entscheiden, dann braucht es diesen Modus auch nicht. Macht es wie bei Linux: Liefert mir ein Grundgerüst aus Basis-Programmen, die a) sinnvoll und b) brauchbar sind und die ich c) auch deinstallieren kann.

Und für den Shop gilt das, was auch für jeden anderen Shop gilt, auch wenn es für Monopole nicht gut ist: Es ist wieder einer zu viel, für den ich wieder einen Account etc. bräuchte.


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2019)

Ich hab mal was eingereicht, aber ich verspreche mir eigentlich nichts davon.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Januar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. *Wenn* Microsoft das Linux-Gaming verbessert, warum *dann* Windows verwenden und nicht gleich Linux? Linux ist ja ohnehin kostenlos und schnüffelt mich nicht aus.



Sie müssten dann natürlich ein Windows anbieten, dass gleichgut oder besser ist als Linux und nicht nur aufgrund seiner geschlossenen aber weit verbreiteten Standards benutzt wird. Sollte für einen Weltkonzern doch eigentlich machbar sein...


----------



## Austrogamer (21. Januar 2019)

Es ist zwar nicht etwas das "während des Spiels" passiert, aber am Windows Store stört mich sehr, daß Games irgendwie komisch und versteckt installiert werden und Windows den direkten Zugriff auf die Spielverzeichnisse und -Dateien blockieren will (z.B. ..\progamme\WindowsApps\..), sogar für Admins. Diese Geheimniskrämerei und Bevormundung stinkt mir. Es ist wie ein Auto zwar kaufen, aber die Motorhaube nicht öffnen zu dürfen.

Mir ist bekannt daß man sich - auf mühsame Weise - die Zugriffsrechte geben lassen kann, aber das ist unzumutbar.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Januar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Sie müssten dann natürlich ein Windows anbieten, dass gleichgut oder besser ist als Linux und nicht nur aufgrund seiner geschlossenen aber weit verbreiteten Standards benutzt wird. Sollte für einen Weltkonzern doch eigentlich machbar sein...



Also das, was Windows seit inzwischen beinahe 24 Jahren ist. Sehe ich kein Problem für sie.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (21. Januar 2019)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht etwas das "während des Spiels" passiert, aber am Windows Store stört mich sehr, daß Games irgendwie komisch und versteckt installiert werden und Windows den direkten Zugriff auf die Spielverzeichnisse und -Dateien blockieren will (z.B. ..\progamme\WindowsApps\..), sogar für Admins. Diese Geheimniskrämerei und Bevormundung stinkt mir. Es ist wie ein Auto zwar kaufen, aber die Motorhaube nicht öffnen zu dürfen.
> 
> Mir ist bekannt daß man sich - auf mühsame Weise - die Zugriffsrechte geben lassen kann, aber das ist unzumutbar.



Das ist wirklich ein Witz. Jeder Client speichert jedes Spiel ein einem klar definierten und einsehbaren Ordner ab. Warum also auch nicht Der Windows-Store?

Da ich aktuell mit Forza Horizon 3 nur ein Spiel habe, das ich über den Windows-Store gekauft habe, weiß ich nicht wie gut andere Spiele von Microsoft funktionieren. Bei FH 3 stört mich auf jeden Fall diese lange Ladezeiten beim Spielstart (trotz SSD). Dies wäre ja noch in Ordnung, wenn nicht jedes Mal, nach einem Graka-Treiberupdate, das Spiel wieder Minutenlang "optimiert" werden müsste? Dazu kommt, dass ohne ein Registry-Hack meine G25-Handschaltung nicht ordentlich funktionieren würde. Dabei trat dieses Problem scheinbar erst nach einem hauseigenen Windows-Update auf. Wirklich schwach Microsoft .

Mit dem OS an sich bin ich zufrieden und habe bis jetzt auch den Umstieg von 7 auf 10 nie wirklich bereut. Wenn Sie unbedingt einen eigenen Client möchten, von mir aus, aber dieser muss dann auch wirklich gut und klar strukturiert sein. Zum Starten von FH 3 nutze ich das Xbox-Programm, da finde ich mich wenigstens zurecht, also warum wird der Spiele-Shop nicht in dieses Programm implementiert?


----------



## Austrogamer (21. Januar 2019)

> Jeder Client speichert jedes Spiel ein einem klar definierten und einsehbaren Ordner ab.


Ja genau, jeder vernünftige, akzeptable Client. Wenn Microsoft wenigstens das änderte, wär ich beinahe versöhnt. Wobei ich fairerweise sagen kann, die Games funktionieren ja meistens einwandfrei. Sonst müßten sie ja gleich zusperren.

Allerdings kann es viele Gründe geben Einblick ins und Zugriff aufs Dateiverzeichnis nehmen zu wollen oder zu müssen. Das Grundproblem ist offensichtlich, daß Microsoft glaubt ein Windows-Benutzer ist nur ein (potenziell DAU-)Lizenznehmer und darf gar nicht alle Rechte auf seinem eigenen Computer haben! Microsoft ist ein bißchen so wie der Kreml und der Vatikan früher waren, Machterhalt durch Verhindern und Geheimhalten wo es nur geht, und nur nicht dem Volk Informationen und Teilnahmeberechtigungen geben.

*Beispielweise gehört allein schon die Möglichkeit Dateien und Verzeichnisse zu verstecken, abgeschafft!* Dieses Dateiattribut "versteckt" sollte sozialphilosophisch und auf Wirtschaftsethik hin untersucht werden. Ich argwöhne, es diente der Förderung von erhöhten Supporteinnahmen durch Microsoft selbst oder durch lizensierte Affiliates, weil halt viele User die nicht so computerfit sind, in Problemfällen beispielsweise daran scheitern daß wesentliche Verzeichnisse versteckt sind. Oder daran daß sie dumme Zugriffsbeschränkungen haben.  Oder weil man kaputte Hintergrundtasks von Windows die sinnlose Leistung fressen, nicht im Taskmanager loswerden kann weil Windows den Zugriff sperrt, usw. usf.

Wenn sich all das nicht bald prinzipiell ändert, könnten die Tage von Windows mittelfristig gezählt sein. Schau'n wir mal wie es 2025 aussehen wird...


----------



## Cyberthom (21. Januar 2019)

Ohh da gäbe es eine  lange Liste...   Angefangen von der Hoheit über das eigene System .  Also wenn man "angeblich" Admin ist. Sollten auch Ordner wie zb der Windows. Old  auch über  einen Löschbefehl sofort verschwinden...   Und nicht Umständlich.  Das Beispiel Zeigt das man als Admin eben nicht die Hoheit über das System hat.  Es sei denn MS erlaubt es   Auch sollten die Updates viel schneller Installiert werden besonders das neu Aufsetzen oder die Neu Installation ist zb Unter Linux mehr als 10 mal schneller..  Dann die Kompatibilität zu alten Spielen die ist auch Grausig. Viele gekaufte Spiele funktionieren unter Win10  als Beispiel genannt einfach nicht mehr!   Das könnte man jetzt  noch lange fortführen mit den Baustellen..


----------



## Cyberthom (21. Januar 2019)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Ja genau, jeder vernünftige, akzeptable Client. Wenn Microsoft wenigstens das änderte, wär ich beinahe versöhnt. Wobei ich fairerweise sagen kann, die Games funktionieren ja meistens einwandfrei. Sonst müßten sie ja gleich zusperren.
> 
> Allerdings kann es viele Gründe geben Einblick ins und Zugriff aufs Dateiverzeichnis nehmen zu wollen oder zu müssen. Das Grundproblem ist offensichtlich, daß Microsoft glaubt ein Windows-Benutzer ist nur ein (potenziell DAU-)Lizenznehmer und darf gar nicht alle Rechte auf seinem eigenen Computer haben! Microsoft ist ein bißchen so wie der Kreml und der Vatikan früher waren, Machterhalt durch Verhindern und Geheimhalten wo es nur geht, und nur nicht dem Volk Informationen und Teilnahmeberechtigungen geben.
> 
> ...






100 % Zustimmung


----------



## Cyberthom (21. Januar 2019)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein Witz. Jeder Client speichert jedes Spiel ein einem klar definierten und einsehbaren Ordner ab. Warum also auch nicht Der Windows-Store?
> 
> Da ich aktuell mit Forza Horizon 3 nur ein Spiel habe, das ich über den Windows-Store gekauft habe, weiß ich nicht wie gut andere Spiele von Microsoft funktionieren. Bei FH 3 stört mich auf jeden Fall diese lange Ladezeiten beim Spielstart (trotz SSD). Dies wäre ja noch in Ordnung, wenn nicht jedes Mal, nach einem Graka-Treiberupdate, das Spiel wieder Minutenlang "optimiert" werden müsste? Dazu kommt, dass ohne ein Registry-Hack meine G25-Handschaltung nicht ordentlich funktionieren würde. Dabei trat dieses Problem scheinbar erst nach einem hauseigenen Windows-Update auf. Wirklich schwach Microsoft .
> 
> Mit dem OS an sich bin ich zufrieden und habe bis jetzt auch den Umstieg von 7 auf 10 nie wirklich bereut. Wenn Sie unbedingt einen eigenen Client möchten, von mir aus, aber dieser muss dann auch wirklich gut und klar strukturiert sein. Zum Starten von FH 3 nutze ich das Xbox-Programm, da finde ich mich wenigstens zurecht, also warum wird der Spiele-Shop nicht in dieses Programm implementiert?





Echt jetzt ? Nie bereut? Also ich hätte  ein Windows 7 niemals gegen Win 10 Getauscht.. Ich habe Leider Version 7 
Ausgelassen. Was meiner Meinung ein  großer Fehler war. Ich kann die Stunden.. Halt Wochen, die ich mit immer mal wieder neu aufsetzen des Windows 10 Systems verbringen musste nicht mehr Zählen  Auch dauert eine Neuinstallation so unfassbar lange ( Ohne extra Backup System...)  Im Vergleich zu einer Linux Distributionen  wenn man gerade dann mal schnell ins Internet möchte, das einen der Spaß  an Computer Technologie vergehen kann. Besonders Tragisch wenn man dann auch die Lizenzen  für die Spiele  ( Wenn das System  zerstört wurde)  erst Mühsam wieder erwerben muss wenn man Pech hat  ZB  bei EA  etc.


----------



## Cyberthom (21. Januar 2019)

Leider ist Linux auch keine Alternative mehr was die Daten Hoheit, über das System anbelangt..
Früher hat Linux egal welche Daten man auf der Festplatte löschen wollte (Gerade bei einem Ungeliebten Win System)  diese auch Anstandslos gelöscht    Heute  " Markiert"  ein Win10  die selben Daten und Linux gehorcht    Von wegen freies System.. Das war ein Mal.. Es muss sich heute dem Willen der "666" = WWW  Fraktion unterordnen


----------



## DeathMD (21. Januar 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Es muss sich heute dem Willen der "666" = WWW  Fraktion unterordnen



Heilige Scheiße, aus welchem Loch kommst du denn gekrochen?...


----------



## DeathMD (21. Januar 2019)

Der Store ist einfach ein einziger Graus und gefühlt funktioniert mehr nicht, als funktioniert. Was könnte Microsoft also tun? Hmmm... den Store endlich mal brauchbar machen oder die Spiele einfach auf Steam releasen.


----------



## Cyberthom (21. Januar 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Heilige Scheiße, aus welchem Loch kommst du denn gekrochen?...




Ich nehme mal stark an, das  auch du  Eins und Eins zusammenzählen kannst, und die Endwicklung der IT Geschichte kennst. Auch das man "früher" noch seine Steuererklärung als Unternehmer schriftlich einreichen konnte... Und wie das jetzt wiederum alles damit zusammen hängt    Auch  solltest du  zwischen den Zeilen lesen können... Denn dich verunsichern oder gar Angst machen war nicht meine Absicht   Aber Merkwürdig ist es schon wie du gerade auf die 666 Anspringst    Aber den   "Hauptteil" Sprichwörtlich Inhalt  verdrängt hast..  

Ich hätte aber auch im Letzten Satz " auf  dem du Reagiert hattest  noch  "DRM"  zufügen sollen..
Gruß


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Januar 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal stark an, das  auch du  Eins und Eins zusammenzählen kannst, und die Endwicklung der IT Geschichte kennst. Auch das man "früher" noch seine Steuererklärung als Unternehmer schriftlich einreichen konnte... Und wie das jetzt wiederum alles damit zusammen hängt    Auch  solltest du  zwischen den Zeilen lesen können... Denn dich verunsichern oder gar Angst machen war nicht meine Absicht   Aber Merkwürdig ist es schon wie du gerade auf die 666 Anspringst    Aber den   "Hauptteil" Sprichwörtlich Inhalt  verdrängt hast..
> 
> Ich hätte aber auch im Letzten Satz " auf  dem du Reagiert hattest  noch  "DRM"  zufügen sollen..
> Gruß



Was für ein Glück, dass ich u.a. kein Linuxer bin. Die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe und der Aluhut scheinen bei manchem sehr schwer zu sitzen.


----------



## DeathMD (21. Januar 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Aber den "Hauptteil" Sprichwörtlich Inhalt  verdrängt hast...



Welcher Inhalt? Dein Geschwurbel ergibt erstmal überhaupt keinen Sinn, da kein Zusammenhang gegeben ist und deine unvollständigen Sätze machen es nicht besser. Vl. das nächste mal auf Youtube nach "Deutschkurs für Anfänger" suchen, dann versteht dich irgendwann vl. mal wer.

PS: Mit meinem von Reptiloiden entwickelten Ubuntu, lässt sich jede Datei einer Windows 10 Installation löschen.


----------



## DeathMD (21. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück, dass ich u.a. kein Linuxer bin. Die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe und der Aluhut scheinen bei manchem sehr schwer zu sitzen.



He... ich bin ein ganz netter Linuxer, der im Internet kein Werk des Teufels und der Illuminaten sieht und sogar das bööööse Steam auf Linux installiert hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Januar 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> He... ich bin ein ganz netter Linuxer, der im Internet kein Werk des Teufels und der Illuminaten sieht und sogar das bööööse Steam auf Linux installiert hat.



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ...


----------



## Cyberthom (21. Januar 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Welcher Inhalt? Dein Geschwurbel ergibt erstmal überhaupt keinen Sinn, da kein Zusammenhang gegeben ist und deine unvollständigen Sätze machen es nicht besser. Vl. das nächste mal auf Youtube nach "Deutschkurs für Anfänger" suchen, dann versteht dich irgendwann vl. mal wer.
> 
> PS: Mit meinem von Reptiloiden entwickelten Ubuntu, lässt sich jede Datei einer Windows 10 Installation löschen.




Zu Hast halt keinen Verstand 
Dafür kannst du Rechtschreibung so gut wie ein PC ))
Lese meine Beiträge bitte in Zukunft einfach nicht, du hast ja selbst bezeugt das du es nichts Kapieren kannst …
Du bist mir ne Leuchte in diesen Zeiten..


----------



## Cyberthom (21. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück, dass ich u.a. kein Linuxer bin. Die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe und der Aluhut scheinen bei manchem sehr schwer zu sitzen.




PS: ich Übrigens auch nicht  Aber du sitzt ja im Selben Boot wie der  "Tote"  und deshalb verwundert es mich nicht, das du hier wieder anspringst 
Ja Verstand hättest du auch gebraucht um das zu bemerken


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Januar 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> PS: ich Übrigens auch nicht  Aber du sitzt ja im Selben Boot wie der  "Tote"  und deshalb verwundert es mich nicht, das du hier wieder anspringst
> Ja Verstand hättest du auch gebraucht um das zu bemerken



Ich weiß nur, dass 90 Prozent deiner Beiträge Getrolle sind. Ich hoffe es jedenfalls, sie können einfach nicht ernst gemeint sein.


----------



## DeathMD (21. Januar 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Zu Hast halt keinen Verstand
> Dafür kannst du Rechtschreibung so gut wie ein PC ))
> Lese meine Beiträge bitte in Zukunft einfach nicht, du hast ja selbst bezeugt das du es nichts Kapieren kannst …
> Du bist mir ne Leuchte in diesen Zeiten..



Bei dir bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob du deine eigenen Beiträge überhaupt "Kapieren kannst" und keine Sorge, ich werde keinen weiteren deiner Beiträge lesen.

An die anderen ohne Verstand : gibt es hier auch eine bequeme Möglichkeit jemanden zu ignorieren, wie bspw. auf Golem. Wer weiß, vl. ist das ja ansteckend und ich würde eine Infektion meines Gehirnes gerne vermeiden.


----------



## Wamboland (21. Januar 2019)

Xbox app und Windows Store (Games) unter einem Punkt Windows Gaming oder so verbinden. Dort sind dann alle "richtigen" Spiele zu finden und keine Apps und Handygames. Oder den kack Store einfach gleich weglassen und zusammen mit Steam was machen - bin sicher die sind offen für sowas, gerade weil Epic ja versucht einen auf dicke Hose zu machen ^^

Dann die Sprachkommunikation stark verbessern - das war damals mit Game Voice ja schon besser als dieser Rotz in der Xbox app. Ist echt eine Zumutung wenn ich mit Freunden spiele die eine Xbox haben. Ich kann nicht einzeln die Lautstärke anpassen usw.


----------



## TAOO (21. Januar 2019)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Xbox app und Windows Store (Games) unter einem Punkt Windows Gaming oder so verbinden. Dort sind dann alle "richtigen" Spiele zu finden und keine Apps und Handygames. Oder den kack Store einfach gleich weglassen und zusammen mit Steam was machen - bin sicher die sind offen für sowas, gerade weil Epic ja versucht einen auf dicke Hose zu machen ^^
> 
> Dann die Sprachkommunikation stark verbessern - das war damals mit Game Voice ja schon besser als dieser Rotz in der Xbox app. Ist echt eine Zumutung wenn ich mit Freunden spiele die eine Xbox haben. Ich kann nicht einzeln die Lautstärke anpassen usw.



Microsoft hat es garnicht nötig mit Steam was zu machen.Never'wird nicht passieren.Mir kommt es nur so vor als würden die genug beschäftigt sein mit deren Windows,und alles andere ist nebensächlich


----------



## Jedi-Joker (21. Januar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. *Wenn* Microsoft das Linux-Gaming verbessert, warum *dann* Windows verwenden und nicht gleich Linux? Linux ist ja ohnehin kostenlos und schnüffelt mich nicht aus. Das Denk-Schema verstehe ich nicht. Wenn DirectX und Co für Linux raus kommen, gräbt sich ja Microsoft sein eigenes Grab. Komponenten von Net-Framework sind ja schon teilweise frei verfügbar und mittlerweile in PlayonLinux und Wine integriert. Und Steam zeigt ja mit seinem Wine-Projekt, wie viel mittlerweile gut auch ohne Windows läuft - Probleme gibt es halt immer beim Kopierschutz - wo wir  dann wieder bei Kundengängelung wären.



Es gibt Hinweise, dass Windows COre OS teilweise Open Source wird. Ob dann Windows komplett Open Source wird wie Linux, ist eher unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich.

https://www.techradar.com/news/windows-core-os-could-be-partially-open-source


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Januar 2019)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> *Beispielweise gehört allein schon die Möglichkeit Dateien und Verzeichnisse zu verstecken, abgeschafft!*



Nah, das hat schon seine berechtigung. Sei es, um der Übersicht Willen oder eben wirklich wegen der DAUs. Erinnere mich noch als meine Mutter mir einst stolz erzählte, dass sie mal alle diese ausgegreuten Dateien aus ihrem Hauptverzeichnis entfernt hatte, die wären ja schließlich nicht von ihr, und die bräuchte sie darum nicht mehr. Dass der Rechner nun nicht mehr startet, könne aber nicht daran liegen, oder?


----------



## AlBundyFan (22. Januar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Nah, das hat schon seine berechtigung. Sei es, um der Übersicht Willen oder eben wirklich wegen der DAUs. Erinnere mich noch als meine Mutter mir einst stolz erzählte, dass sie mal alle diese ausgegreuten Dateien aus ihrem Hauptverzeichnis entfernt hatte, die wären ja schließlich nicht von ihr, und die bräuchte sie darum nicht mehr. Dass der Rechner nun nicht mehr startet, könne aber nicht daran liegen, oder?



welche windows-version war das denn?
ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß diese dateien vor löschen nicht geschützt werden.


----------



## eastwood0212 (22. Januar 2019)

Wenn die Xbox noch mehr mit dem PC kompatible wird, könnte das eine echte Bereicherung sein. Eine Möglichkeit die Rechenleistung von seinem PC bzw. Xbox in die eine oder andere Richtung zu streamen wäre ein Mehrwert den Sony niemals schaffen könnte!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Januar 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> welche windows-version war das denn?
> ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß diese dateien vor löschen nicht geschützt werden.



Das dürfte XP gewesen sein. Da lagen Dateien wie boot.ini direkt auf C:


----------



## AnnoDomini (22. Januar 2019)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Es gibt Hinweise, dass Windows COre OS teilweise Open Source wird. Ob dann Windows komplett Open Source wird wie Linux, ist eher wahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich.
> 
> https://www.techradar.com/news/windows-core-os-could-be-partially-open-source



Ah okay, mal gucken was draus wird.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Nah, das hat schon seine berechtigung. Sei es, um der Übersicht Willen oder eben wirklich wegen der DAUs. Erinnere mich noch als meine Mutter mir einst stolz erzählte, dass sie mal alle diese ausgegreuten Dateien aus ihrem Hauptverzeichnis entfernt hatte, die wären ja schließlich nicht von ihr, und die bräuchte sie darum nicht mehr. Dass der Rechner nun nicht mehr startet, könne aber nicht daran liegen, oder?



Ja, da kenne ich auch andere, die das machen würden  Ich halte das Verbergen Verzeichnissen und Dateien auch für sinnvoll. Es muss ja nicht so extrem sein wie bei Linux, wo du im Systemordner keinerlei  Schreib- oder Editierrechte hast, sodass du umständlich per Kommandozeile dir die Rechte freigeben musst.  Im schlimmsten Fall muss ich nun einmal hinter den Leuten aufräumen und da bin ich über solche Möglichkeiten ganz dankbar.

Ich kann da Wut-Gamer nur zustimmen, nicht jeder hat den Horizont und die Voraussicht zu *wissen*, dass die versteckten Dateien wichtig sind.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück, dass ich u.a. kein Linuxer bin. Die Minderwertigkeitskomplexe und der Aluhut scheinen bei manchem sehr schwer zu sitzen.



Hä? Das erkläre mir mal bitte jemand. Seit wann haben denn "Linuxer" Minderwertigkeitskomplexe? Also grundsätzlich schätze ich deine Meinung ja sehr, aber hier verlässt sogar Du mal dein Niveau.  Wo kommt denn das Vorurteil her?


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Hä? Das erkläre mir mal bitte jemand. Seit wann haben denn "Linuxer" Minderwertigkeitskomplexe? Also grundsätzlich schätze ich deine Meinung ja sehr, aber hier verlässt sogar Du mal dein Niveau.  Wo kommt denn das Vorurteil her?


Nun, viele von ihnen sind in Foren ständig damit beschäftigt sich ihr System schön zu reden und Windows niederzumachen wo es nur geht ... (wobei sie dann gerne auf Windows Probleme verweisen, die 1999 das letzte Mal aufgetreten sind). Deswegen kann man sie halt oft nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, insbesondere wenn sie denn ankommen mit Microsoft ist bald Geschichte, Linux wird sich bald durchgesetzt haben.


----------



## AnnoDomini (23. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nun, viele von ihnen sind in Foren ständig damit beschäftigt sich ihr System schön zu reden und Windows niederzumachen wo es nur geht ... (wobei sie dann gerne auf Windows Probleme verweisen, die 1999 das letzte Mal aufgetreten sind). Deswegen kann man sie halt oft nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, insbesondere wenn sie denn ankommen mit Microsoft ist bald Geschichte, Linux wird sich bald durchgesetzt haben.



Okay, das kann ich verstehen und bin beruhigt


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Januar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Ja, da kenne ich auch andere, die das machen würden  Ich halte das Verbergen Verzeichnissen und Dateien auch für sinnvoll. Es muss ja nicht so extrem sein wie bei Linux, wo du im Systemordner keinerlei  Schreib- oder Editierrechte hast, sodass du umständlich per Kommandozeile dir die Rechte freigeben musst.



Bei einer benutzerfreundlichen Distribution reicht da auch: Rechtsklick -> Als Systemverwalter öffnen


----------



## AnnoDomini (23. Januar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Bei einer benutzerfreundlichen Distribution reicht da auch: Rechtsklick -> Als Systemverwalter öffnen



 das wusste ich nicht und kann mir jetzt den Umweg sparen. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Januar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> das wusste ich nicht und kann mir jetzt den Umweg sparen. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, wieder was dazu gelernt.



Keine Ursache, ich weiß auch so einiges nicht, wenn es um Linux geht (oder selbst bei Windows, was ich schon viel länger nutze).


----------



## Zybba (23. Januar 2019)

Meine Vorschlag wurde einfach mal abgelehnt und ist nicht mehr zu finden.

Überschrift war: Optimize games interfaces for both systems

Es ging darum, dass Spiele für beide Systeme vernünftig angepasst werden sollten.
Mein Beispiel war Halo Wars 2.
Naja... Anscheinend fanden sie, dass das thematisch nicht passt. Dann sollen sie sich halt ***.


----------



## AlBundyFan (28. Januar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Bei einer benutzerfreundlichen Distribution reicht da auch: Rechtsklick -> Als Systemverwalter öffnen



und genau deshalb halten viele von linux nichts. warum ist das nicht in JEDER distribution möglich? 
warum muß so eine grundlegende dateifunktion von der distribution abhängen und ist nicht inheränter teil von linux?

und von diesen sachen gibt es tausende die in der einen distro so und so funktionieren und in der anderen ganz anders oder überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Januar 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> und von diesen sachen gibt es tausende die in der einen distro so und so funktionieren und in der anderen ganz anders oder überhaupt nicht.



Ja und was ist da nun schlimm dran? Unterschiedliche Distributionen sind eben für unterschiedliche Zwecke und unterschiedliche Anwender gedacht. Was für den Desktop-PC gut ist, muss es für den Cloud-Server noch lange nicht sein usw.


----------



## AlBundyFan (30. Januar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ja und was ist da nun schlimm dran? Unterschiedliche Distributionen sind eben für unterschiedliche Zwecke und unterschiedliche Anwender gedacht. Was für den Desktop-PC gut ist, muss es für den Cloud-Server noch lange nicht sein usw.



für einen 0815-windows-benutzer ist das schlimm.....der wird niemals zum umsteigen gebracht werden, wenn er sich nicht darauf verlassen kann, daß in seiner distro JEDER befehl in der kommandozeile bzw. jeder klick in der oberfläche an genau derselben stelle ist und somit jede frage die er hat im internet lösungsvorschläge hat, die auf seiner linux-distro genauso funktionieren, wie in der gefunden lösung.

für experten ist es egal - die kennen sich gut genug aus um zu wissen, welche distro für ihre zwecke am ehesten geeignet ist und beherschen ihre darauf laufenden server-programme.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Januar 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> für einen 0815-windows-benutzer ist das schlimm.....der wird niemals zum umsteigen gebracht werden, wenn er sich nicht darauf verlassen kann, daß in seiner distro JEDER befehl in der kommandozeile bzw. jeder klick in der oberfläche an genau derselben stelle ist und somit jede frage die er hat im internet lösungsvorschläge hat, die auf seiner linux-distro genauso funktionieren, wie in der gefunden lösung.



Das ist aber doch bei Windows auch nicht so. Lösungen für 7 funktionieren nicht immer auch bei 10 und andersherum. Wo ich eher das Problem sehe, ist dass ein potenzieller Umsteiger erst einmal nicht weiß, welche der vielen Distributionen eigentlich die richtige für ihn ihn ist. Da kriegt man dann eben auch von zwei Linux-Usern drei verschiedene Meinungen zu hören. Anderseits wechselt ein 0815-Nutzer ohnehin nicht selbstständig das Betriebssystem, da reden wir also schon von technisch interessierten Menschen...


----------



## AlBundyFan (1. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch bei Windows auch nicht so. Lösungen für 7 funktionieren nicht immer auch bei 10 und andersherum. Wo ich eher das Problem sehe, ist dass ein potenzieller Umsteiger erst einmal nicht weiß, welche der vielen Distributionen eigentlich die richtige für ihn ihn ist. Da kriegt man dann eben auch von zwei Linux-Usern drei verschiedene Meinungen zu hören. Anderseits wechselt ein 0815-Nutzer ohnehin nicht selbstständig das Betriebssystem, da reden wir also schon von technisch interessierten Menschen...



du willst doch nicht ernsthaft die zeitlich über viele jahre versetzten neuen windows-versionen (es gibt grad mal eine handvoll und max. 3 davon sind für heutige user relevant) mit der anzahl der gleichzeitig am markt befindlichen sicher über 100 distros bei linux vergleichen. naja - von den 100 sind max. 10-15 userzahlenmäßig vertreten.

bei windows nimmt ein durchschnittsuser einfach die aktuelle version (windows 10) und braucht sich keinerlei gedanken machen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> du willst doch nicht ernsthaft die zeitlich über viele jahre versetzten neuen windows-versionen (es gibt grad mal eine handvoll und max. 3 davon sind für heutige user relevant) mit der anzahl der gleichzeitig am markt befindlichen sicher über 100 distros bei linux vergleichen. naja - von den 100 sind max. 10-15 userzahlenmäßig vertreten.


Für Linuxeinsteiger sind auch nur 3-4 Distros relevant und die basieren fast alle auf Ubuntu. Das von dir beschriebene Problem, dass distributionsfremde Lösungsanleitungen aus dem Internet evtl. nicht passen sehe ich einfach nicht als solches. Ganz ernsthaft nicht. Wenn man den Schritt mal gemacht hat (und das tut man ja bewusst, da Linux praktische nie vorinstallliert ist), dann weiß man auch, welche Distribution man drauf hat.


----------

